# Salma Hayek macht Werbung für Google x1



## armin (26 Juni 2010)




----------



## RuhrpottNobby (26 Juni 2010)

rofl3











​


----------



## Chamser81 (27 Juni 2010)

Die perfekte Werbepartnerin dafür!


----------



## Q (28 Juni 2010)

Ruhrpottnobby hats gut zusammengefasst  :thx: für die Werbung!


----------

